# Wie viel Geld muss man für eine Wasserkühlung ausgeben ??



## The_Trasher (2. September 2011)

*Wie viel Geld muss man für eine Wasserkühlung ausgeben ??*

Hallo,

ich wollte mal eine grobe Schätzung von euch haben, wie viel Geld man für eine Wasserkühlung in die Hand nehmen muss.
( Also Komplett Sets mit allen Anschlüssen, Schläuchen, Radiatoren, Lüftern usw. )

Da die WaKü erst für mein neues System in ca 1,5 Jahren in Betracht kommt würde ich sagen ich nehme jetzt Hardware die eben in 1,5 Jahren aktuell sein KÖNNTE. 

Graka: AMD Radeon HD 7xxx/8xxx oder Nvidia GTX 6xx / 7xx ( Evtl andere Codenamen eben die Weiterentwicklungen der heutigen GPU's )
Prozessor: Intel Ivy Bridge, Trinity oder AMD Bulldozer
Mainboard: Evtl. Crosshair V Forumula oder Gigabyte G1. Sniper 2 ( Kann ich jetzt nicht genau sagen, weil ich nicht weiß welche Chipsätze etc. etc. 2012 / 2013 aktuell sein werden.)

Die Wasserkühlungen sollten bereits bei allen 3 Dingern vorinstalliert sein also z.B. Grafikkarte + Wasserkühlungspreis

*Da es sich hier um ein Zukunftsprojekt handelt nur grobe Schätzungen bitte.*



Ist der Preis von Wasserkühlungen seit der Einführung eig. gleich geblieben oder ist er abgesackt ?


----------



## fr0gg3r (2. September 2011)

*AW: Wie viel Geld muss man für eine Wasserkühlung ausgeben ??*

Ich würde mal grob um die 600€ einplanen:
~ 150€ für Radi
~ 100€ für Graka
~ 100€ für Mobo
~ 80€ für Pumpe
~ 60€ für CPU
~ 50€ für Lüfter
~ 30€ für Anschlüsse
~ 30€ für AGB
~ 15€ für Schlauch

Überall kann man natürlich etwas mehr oder weniger ausgeben, aber ich denke mal, dass sich in diesem Preisbereich etwa eine ordentliche Kühlung für die Highend Hardware finden lässt.


----------



## Uter (2. September 2011)

*AW: Wie viel Geld muss man für eine Wasserkühlung ausgeben ??*

Warum rechnest du so weit voraus?
Wenn die zukünftigen Grakas verbrausärmer werden reicht ein GPU-only Kühler für 20€, wenn sie so bleiben sollte man mit einem Fullcover für ~80€ rechnen.
Der Radi und die Lüfter hängen auch sehr vom Verbrauch ab. Eventuell reicht ein 360er für 40€ + 15€ für Lüfter, eventuell brauchst du aber auch einen 90€ Nova + 45€ Lüfter...


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. September 2011)

*AW: Wie viel Geld muss man für eine Wasserkühlung ausgeben ??*



> Da die WaKü erst für mein neues System in ca 1,5 Jahren in Betracht kommt würde ich sagen ich nehme jetzt Hardware die eben in 1,5 Jahren aktuell sein KÖNNTE.


Dann frag in 1,5 Jahren nochmal nach.


----------



## Taximan (2. September 2011)

*AW: Wie viel Geld muss man für eine Wasserkühlung ausgeben ??*

Highend Ware wird auch in 1,5Jahren recht teuer sein. Da musst du schon ab 500€ aufwärts einplanen.......


----------



## The_Trasher (3. September 2011)

*AW: Wie viel Geld muss man für eine Wasserkühlung ausgeben ??*

Und wenn man jetzt sagt man nimmt das aktuelle "normal" Niveau eine AMD Radeon HD 6950 / 6970 , einen Intel i5 2500 / 2600 K und ein Asus Z68 Board.

Wie viel kostet das dann ?


----------



## 1821984 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Wie viel Geld muss man für eine Wasserkühlung ausgeben ??*

Wenn du noch keinen Plan hast, welche Hardware du nachher wirklich verbaust, kannst du doch keine Antwort verlangen, wieviel eine WAKÜ kostet.
Auch wenns nur ganz grob sein soll.

Ganz grob ist es zwischen 300-800€ je nach dem ob mit steuerung oder ohne, MORA3 ja nein? usw.

Und was die Leute ausgeben um eine GTX580 und nen I7 mit 4,5Ghz zu kühlen kann man in vielen vielen Threads nachlesen.


----------



## VJoe2max (3. September 2011)

*AW: Wie viel Geld muss man für eine Wasserkühlung ausgeben ??*

Selbst wenn du die Hardware schon genau kennen würdest ist die Frage nicht zu beantworten, da sich in 1,5 Jahres einfach allerhand auf dem Markt ändert und die Frage auch dann weiter davon abhängen wird, was du bereit bist auszugeben und wo du die Prioritäten setzt. Wenn minimale Kosten im Vordergrund stehen, kann man mit billig-Lösungen wie Komplettkühlungen oder mit gebrauchten aber ordentlichen Bauteilen von ebay bzw. aus den Forenmarktplätzen größtenteils brauchbare, wenn auch keine sonderlich ansehnlichen oder leistungsfähigen Resultate erzielen. Ein paar Dinge kann man sogar ohne Ausgaben selbst bauen (z.B. Ausgleichsbehälter etc.) und manche schwören auf Autoradiatoren vom Schrottplatz. Selbst abenteuerlich anmutenden Bastellösungen aus billigsten Resten können so Manches kühlen (wenn auch meistens nicht lange und oft nicht gut).
Wenn hingegen edle Technik, Optik bzw. Showeffekt, oder der Wusch nichts selbst machen zu müssen im Vordergrund stehen, sind dem Preis bei Waküs kaum Grenzen gesetzt. Was du letztlich ausgibst ist einzig und allein deine Entscheidung und hängt von deinen Prioritäten ab. Je nach dem wie du es anstellst kannst du heute aber auch in 1,5 Jahren voraussichtlich zum Preis eines Luftkühlers bis hin zu mehreren tausend Euro eine funktionierende Wakü aufbauen. Die Entscheidung kann dir niemand abnehmen. Sofern du vorhast eine HighEnd-Grafikkarte mit über 200W Abwärme einzubinden (relativ egal welche) und keine Möglichkeit hast selbst Kühler zu bauen, wird der Spaß bei ca. 250 € anfangen, sofern du dem Mainsteam folgst - also nur Komponenten im Wakü-Shop kaufst und diese dann einfach zusammen baust.


----------



## Hammer3er (3. September 2011)

*AW: Wie viel Geld muss man für eine Wasserkühlung ausgeben ??*

Da muss ich VJoe2max recht geben besser könnte man es nicht formulieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. September 2011)

*AW: Wie viel Geld muss man für eine Wasserkühlung ausgeben ??*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> mit gebrauchten aber ordentlichen Bauteilen von ebay bzw. aus den Forenmarktplätzen größtenteils brauchbare, wenn auch keine sonderlich ansehnlichen oder leistungsfähigen Resultate erzielen. ... Bastellösungen aus billigsten Resten können so Manches kühlen (wenn auch meistens nicht lange und oft nicht gut).



*empörtes Räuspern aus dem Hintergrund* 



Falls es dem Threadersteller bei seinen eigenen Nachforschungen nicht aufgefallen ist, könnte man vielleicht auch noch einmal daran erinnern, dass die Lebensdauer typischer Wasserkomponenten deutlich über 1,5 Jahren liegt, ebenso wie die Marktpräsenz der meisten Produkte. In 1,5 Jahren würde also, mit Ausnahme einer dem CPU-Sockel angepassten Halterung und einem auf die neuen Grafikkartenlayouts abgestimmten Komplettkühler, vermutlich genau das Gleiche empfohlen, wie heute.


----------



## VJoe2max (3. September 2011)

*AW: Wie viel Geld muss man für eine Wasserkühlung ausgeben ??*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> *empörtes Räuspern aus dem Hintergrund*


Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel  - wer kann der kann eben! 

Nach dem was der TE aber bezüglich seiner Bastelfreude andeutet, wird das wohl keine wirklich Option für ihn sein und wenn doch, würde voraussichtlich oben Gesagtes zutreffen.


----------



## Keygen (3. September 2011)

*AW: Wie viel Geld muss man für eine Wasserkühlung ausgeben ??*

also die liebe commu hat mir sehr freundlicher weise eine für 150€ zusammengestellt


----------



## The_Trasher (3. September 2011)

*AW: Wie viel Geld muss man für eine Wasserkühlung ausgeben ??*

@ Keygen: Und was hast du für Hardware verbaut ? Und nutzt du die WaKü nur für CPU bzw. GPU oder für beides ??

Und wenn deine Hardware an meine angesprochene ( HD 6950 / 6970 , i5-2500/2600 K ) rankommt, kannst du mir das ganze Zeugs schicken ??


----------



## rUdeBoy (3. September 2011)

*AW: Wie viel Geld muss man für eine Wasserkühlung ausgeben ??*

150€ = CPU-only...
Bei GPU+CPU gehen schon allein ~120€ für die beiden Kühler drauf.


----------



## Shizophrenic (3. September 2011)

Jetzt sag ich doch auch mal was ^^

Also mein Set war am Anfang bei 290€
Und dann hab ich nochmal rund 80€ für Graka Einbindung und ein bisschen Kleinzeugs gezahlt (durchflussmesser und Co.)

Also mit 300-400€ für CPU +GPU ist durchaus zu rechnen, auch in einem Jahr wird sich das nicht großartig ändern.


----------



## exa (4. September 2011)

*AW: Wie viel Geld muss man für eine Wasserkühlung ausgeben ??*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> *empörtes Räuspern aus dem Hintergrund*
> 
> 
> 
> Falls es dem Threadersteller bei seinen eigenen Nachforschungen nicht aufgefallen ist, könnte man vielleicht auch noch einmal daran erinnern, dass die Lebensdauer typischer Wasserkomponenten deutlich über 1,5 Jahren liegt, ebenso wie die Marktpräsenz der meisten Produkte. In 1,5 Jahren würde also, mit Ausnahme einer dem CPU-Sockel angepassten Halterung und einem auf die neuen Grafikkartenlayouts abgestimmten Komplettkühler, vermutlich genau das Gleiche empfohlen, wie heute.



Gerade aktuell ist aber der Umbruch bei Radiatoren von 120mm zu 140mm... wer weiß was da noch so kommt in 1,5 Jahren...


----------



## Keygen (4. September 2011)

*AW: Wie viel Geld muss man für eine Wasserkühlung ausgeben ??*



The_Trasher schrieb:


> @ Keygen: Und was hast du für Hardware verbaut ? Und nutzt du die WaKü nur für CPU bzw. GPU oder für beides ??
> 
> Und wenn deine Hardware an meine angesprochene ( HD 6950 / 6970 , i5-2500/2600 K ) rankommt, kannst du mir das ganze Zeugs schicken ??


 
ist ein CPU only set, du kannst aber nachträglich ein GPU kühler kaufen, die teile sind arschteuer weswegen ich sie nach einigen monaten nachkaufen wollte


----------



## VJoe2max (4. September 2011)

*AW: Wie viel Geld muss man für eine Wasserkühlung ausgeben ??*

Es gibt immer einen "Umbruch" bei den mehrheitlich favorisierten Komponenten . Mach dir darüber am besten Gedanken sobald es so weit ist. Keiner hier ist im Stande in die Zukunft zu sehen. Es steht z.B. zu hoffen, dass zukünftige Komponenten sparsamer mit dem Strom haushalten, so dass sich die Prioritäten und der Markt leicht wieder verschieben können. 
Am besten fährt jedoch immer der der nicht das kauft was andere kaufen, sondern sich selbst Gedanken macht was er wirklich braucht . Es gab schleißlich auch schon Zeiten im Wakü-Bereich wo bei den meisten Usern grober Mist als das Non-Plus Ultra galt. Pick dir raus, was wirklich taugt und was zu deinem Budget passt.


----------



## Gast1111 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Wie viel Geld muss man für eine Wasserkühlung ausgeben ??*

Hab für die von dir später genannte Config eine WaKü, neuwert müsste 1200€ oder so sein, aber soviel muss man natürlich nicht ausgeben, wenn du billigere Lüfter, anderen AGB, kein Aquaero usw. nimmst kannst du ne Menge sparen


----------



## The_Trasher (4. September 2011)

*AW: Wie viel Geld muss man für eine Wasserkühlung ausgeben ??*

Was macht den mehr Sinn:

Nur CPU oder nur GPU ?? Doch eig. eher CPU weil man dort evtl mehr taktet als bei GPU oder ?


----------



## PsychoQeeny (4. September 2011)

*AW: Wie viel Geld muss man für eine Wasserkühlung ausgeben ??*



fr0gg3r schrieb:


> Ich würde mal grob um die 600€ einplanen:
> ~ 150€ für Radi
> ~ 100€ für Graka
> ~ 100€ für Mobo
> ...



30€ für die Anschlüsse , damit kann er ja sein ganzes Haus an einer WaKü anschliessen 



The_Trasher schrieb:


> Was macht den mehr Sinn:
> 
> Nur CPU oder nur GPU ?? Doch eig. eher CPU weil man dort evtl mehr taktet als bei GPU oder ?



Jop... Graka kannst du zwecks Lautstärke mit einbinden .


----------



## VJoe2max (4. September 2011)

*AW: Wie viel Geld muss man für eine Wasserkühlung ausgeben ??*

Die GPU verursacht zumindest bei Highendkarten zwei bis dreimal so viel Abwärme als die CPU (bis über 300W), aber da gibt es in der Tat keine solchen Taktspielräume. Abgesehen davon machen die paar Frames die man duch übertakten einer Grafikkarte erhält auch selten das Kraut fett. Wenn eine Karte wirklich zu lahm ist, wird´s in der Regel Zeit für ne Neue. Ob eine massiv übertakte CPU einen weiter bringt ist zwar ebenso fraglich, aber zumindest wenn es tatsächlich darum geht damit zu rechnen, hilft natürlich jedes MHz. 
Eine Wakü hat aber vor allem Sinn in Punkto Lautstärke und damit muss eigentlich beides unter Wasser, denn Grafikkarten sind i. d. R. die Hauptlärmverursacher in vielen Rechnern . 

Obwohl ich selbst momentan nur die CPU und das Board mit Wasser kühle (meine Graka ist zu alt - da gibt´s keine vernünftigen Kühler mehr dafür), würde ich also auf jeden Fall empfehlen sowohl Graka als auch CPU in die Wakü einzubinden. Das Board mit einzubinden ist eigentlich nicht nötig aber ne hübsche Spielrei.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. September 2011)

*AW: Wie viel Geld muss man für eine Wasserkühlung ausgeben ??*



exa schrieb:


> Gerade aktuell ist aber der Umbruch bei Radiatoren von 120mm zu 140mm... wer weiß was da noch so kommt in 1,5 Jahren...



Sagen wir mal so: Der "gerade aktuelle" Wechsel auf 140 mm läuft jetzt seit geschätzt 2 Jahren und der vorherige Wechsel auf 120 mm war ca. 2001 abgeschlossen. Ich würde mal davon ausgehen, dass die größte Radiator"neuerung" des Jahres 2013 die dritte oder vierte Baureihe ist, die gar nicht mehr als 120 mm erscheint. Vielleicht gibts auch endlich mal 180 mm Radiatoren.
Ich persönlich beschäftige mich jetzt seit bald einem Jahrzehnt intensiver mit Wakü und der einzige schnelle Umschung (<2 Jahre), der mir in der Zeit begegnet ist, war die quasi-flächendeckende Einführung von Kühlern mit Beschleunigungsstrukturen. Selbst wenn ich langsamere Umschwünge auflisten sollte, würde mir nur die Durchsetzung von 12 V Pumpen und Graka-Komplettkühlern und der das Ende von Plug'nCool einfallen. Ansonsten gilt das übliche: Wasserkühlung mag für einige das Neueste in Sachen PC-Kühlung sein, aber das Prinzip hat trotzdem einige Jahrhunderte Tradition. Da wird nicht von heut auf morgen was komplett neues kommen, es wird allenfalls das alte ein bißchen anders dimensioniert.




The_Trasher schrieb:


> Was macht den mehr Sinn:
> 
> Nur CPU oder nur GPU ?? Doch eig. eher CPU weil man dort evtl mehr taktet als bei GPU oder ?


 
Übertakten kannst du 95% aller CPUs auch sehr gut unter Luft. Häufigster Grund für eine Wakü ist Top-Kühlleistung bei geringer Lautstärke und das haben Grafikkarten wohl am allermeisten nötig.


----------



## Uter (4. September 2011)

*AW: Wie viel Geld muss man für eine Wasserkühlung ausgeben ??*



exa schrieb:


> Gerade aktuell ist aber der Umbruch bei Radiatoren  von 120mm zu 140mm... wer weiß was da noch so kommt in 1,5  Jahren...


 Schlechter werden die 120er Radis dadurch nicht, die Magicool 240er bzw. 360er sind immernoch ein P/L-Tipp.



VJoe2max schrieb:


> (meine Graka ist zu alt - da gibt´s keine vernünftigen Kühler mehr dafür)


 Wenn es um die 4850 geht, warum kühlst du sie nicht GPU-only?


----------



## VJoe2max (4. September 2011)

*AW: Wie viel Geld muss man für eine Wasserkühlung ausgeben ??*

[OT]


Uter schrieb:


> Wenn es um die 4850 geht, warum kühlst du sie nicht GPU-only?



Weil mir der Aufwand bei der alten Mühle zu groß ist . Läuft sowieso fast nie. Die letzten zwei Monate hing der nicht mal an der Steckdose. Gerade habe ich jetzt mal das Wasser gewechselt und nehme ihn wieder in Betrieb. Ansonsten arbeite eigentlich hauptsächlich am semipassiv gekühlten 30W Stromspar-PC - nicht zuletzt weil der dank SSD in den meisten Anwendungen schneller ist als der Spielerechner .
Hätte ich meine Werkstatt schon umgezogen würde ich vllt. mal einen Kühler für die Radeon 4850 bauen, aber ich denke ich werd sowieso im Winter mal aufrüsten . Eigenbau CPU-Kühler liegt schon bereit .
[/OT]


----------



## The_Trasher (5. September 2011)

*AW: Wie viel Geld muss man für eine Wasserkühlung ausgeben ??*

Wegen diesem Wasser tauschen:

Ist das destilliertes Wasser mit Korrisionsschutz oder ?? Und wo kippe ich das eig. rein ??  Wie lange kann man das Wasser drin lassen ? oder nur wechseln wenn es lange nicht in Betrieb war ?

Weil nicht das ich dann alle 2 Wochen ein spezieller Sonderanfertigung von "Wasser" kaufen muss für 20 Euro.


----------



## rUdeBoy (5. September 2011)

*AW: Wie viel Geld muss man für eine Wasserkühlung ausgeben ??*

Destilliertes Wasser geht einfach in den Ausguss. Sobald G48 oder ein anderer Zusatz drin ist, muss das zum Wertstoffhof gebracht werden. Einfach wegkippen ist dann nicht mehr wirklich legal und gibt ein gutes Bußgeld...

Soweit ich weiß, brauch man das Wasser gar nicht tauschen. Hersteller von "speziellen" Wassern oder Konzentraten empfehlen glaub ich, alle zwei Jahre zu wechseln. Aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass ich noch nie das Wasser abgelassen habe um es zu tauschen. Irgendwann hat man wieder ein paar Flocken auf dem Konto, dann denkt man sich "Warum nicht mal die Festplatten mit einbinden, damit es noch leiser ist?" und schon hat man einen Grund auch das Wasser zu tauschen


----------



## Uter (5. September 2011)

*AW: Wie viel Geld muss man für eine Wasserkühlung ausgeben ??*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> [OT]
> Weil mir der Aufwand bei der alten Mühle  zu groß ist . Läuft sowieso fast nie. Die letzten zwei Monate hing  der nicht mal an der Steckdose. Gerade habe ich jetzt mal das Wasser  gewechselt und nehme ihn wieder in Betrieb. Ansonsten arbeite eigentlich  hauptsächlich am semipassiv gekühlten 30W Stromspar-PC - nicht zuletzt  weil der dank SSD in den meisten Anwendungen schneller ist als der  Spielerechner .
> Hätte ich meine Werkstatt schon umgezogen würde ich  vllt. mal einen Kühler für die Radeon 4850 bauen, aber ich denke ich  werd sowieso im Winter mal aufrüsten . Eigenbau CPU-Kühler liegt schon  bereit .
> [/OT]


Achso, das mit dem Stromspar-PC macht natürlich Sinn. An dieser Stelle nochmal meinen Respekt für deinen CPU-Kühler, die Leistung, Verarbeitung und Optik ist der Hammer. 



The_Trasher schrieb:


> Wegen diesem Wasser tauschen:
> 
> Ist das destilliertes Wasser mit Korrisionsschutz oder ?? Und wo kippe ich das eig. rein ??  Wie lange kann man das Wasser drin lassen ? oder nur wechseln wenn es lange nicht in Betrieb war ?
> 
> Weil nicht das ich dann alle 2 Wochen ein spezieller Sonderanfertigung von "Wasser" kaufen muss für 20 Euro.


 Ich persönlich nutze reines dest. Wasser. Wenn man kein Alu im Kreislauf hat ist das machbar und es ist eindeutig die günstigste und umweltschonendste Möglichkeit.
Du kippst das ganze in den AGB.


----------



## The_Trasher (5. September 2011)

*AW: Wie viel Geld muss man für eine Wasserkühlung ausgeben ??*

Also wenn ich jetzt mal zusammen fasse:

Ich brauche destilliertes Wasser bei normalen Teilen, wenn ich Alu z.B. als CPU-Kühler habe muss der Zusatz mit rein. Warum braucht man den Zusatz bei Aluteilen ?? ( Weil Alu rostet ja nicht ... ? )

Hat es Vorteile wenn ich einen Zusatz mit reinschütte auch wenn ich kein Alu verbaut habe ?
Und das dest. Wasser mit Zusatz auch alle 2 Jahre tauschen ??


----------



## Uter (5. September 2011)

*AW: Wie viel Geld muss man für eine Wasserkühlung ausgeben ??*

Siehe Guide, da ist die Korrosionsproblematik ausführlich behandelt.


----------



## The_Trasher (5. September 2011)

*AW: Wie viel Geld muss man für eine Wasserkühlung ausgeben ??*

Ok danke dir


----------



## goofy84 (11. September 2011)

*AW: Wie viel Geld muss man für eine Wasserkühlung ausgeben ??*

Wenn sich die Wakü zum Hobby entwickelt, wird es sehr teuer, da ständig mit Verlust der alte Wakü Kram verkauft wird um sich neue Komponenten zu kaufen. Wenn ich alleine schon überlege wieviel Kohle ich für die Wasserkühler meiner Mainboards verbrannt habe


----------

